# First Paycheck and TM discount Card



## izf (Jul 25, 2022)

Does the first paycheck get mailed? I signed up for dorect deposit asap but it didnt go through to my bank. 

How do activate TM discount at registers?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jul 25, 2022)

Direct deposit starts in 2 weeks. See your tl about access.


----------

